# some thoughts on mixing your own ejuice



## ET

got my nic juice and some flavours from oupa earlier this week and been vaping a test mix for today. hit my throat like a freight train it did which made me realise i have a delicate throat. so i thought i would share with the rest of the class why that is 

most ejuices has their base as either VG (vegetable glycerine) or PG (propylene glycol). some are even a mix of both. here is what my research found.

PG = throat hit and a thinner liquid that is easier for your coil to vaporise, 
VG = thicker liquid that produces more "smoke" and is harder for your coil to zap

so back to the train story. my original test mix was using a nic juice thats vg based mixed with PG and some flavouring. but it was a rough ratio of 65PG/35VG. so just to test i added just a wee bit of VG to the vape mix that was in my kanger protank and miracle above suddenly it's not kicking the snot out of my throat and making loads more smokey. lots more smokey 

so what should you take away from all of this? easy peasy lemon squeazy. making your own mix allows you to tailor the ratio so it suits your body best. that is why nic juice gets sold in either PG or VG, so you can customise your vaping experience.

but wait, there's more. bought an ejuice from a supplier and its either to harsh or not too harsh? well then go and add a tiny little bit of the opposite and watch your purchased juice turn into a whole new vaping joy! 

what's that you say? near the end of the month and you've even run out of salticrax and looking at your last bottle of smokey juice you can see it won't last you? well then just add a wee bit more PG or VG. yes this will lessen the flavour somewhat depending on how much you add, and will lessen the nic content unless you add a nic based PG or VG, but if done right you might just be able to stretch that last bit of juice bottle till you can get more juices.

ok promise last bit of waffling : as with anything you read on da intawebz, it's always best to do as much research as you can before you go tinkering with something yourself and if anyone sees that i've made a huge booboo feel free to correct me or offer advice please. i am still very new at all of this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

hi Denizenx

thank you for that valuable insight.


----------



## Riaz

oh and more thing, i went to Dischem and clicks and neither of them had stock of PG or VG


----------



## Derick

the vapers are cleaning them out


----------



## CraftyZA

Derick said:


> the vapers are cleaning them out


Guilty as charged!
I had a chat with the chemist at Dischem at Raslouw Lifestyle center, and she ordered me some PG. Bought 1L for now. VG can be found rather easily.


----------



## Gizmo

Pricing on that 1L of VG?


----------



## CraftyZA

It was the PG that I bought. They sell it in 500ml bottles, and it sells for R75 per bottle. Not bad at all. I know you can even get it cheaper still. But then you have to go to industrial suppliers, open an account and all that drama.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

got my pg from the local pharmacy, it's not just dischem that stocks the stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

denizenx said:


> got my pg from the local pharmacy, it's not just dischem that stocks the stuff



i tried dischem and clicks- thought it try the two biggest 'pharmacies' 

ill check at the local pharmacy, thanks denizenx


----------



## ET

yeah it's sometimes just more a case of pot luck that anything else. the one i went to had half a huge jug left and they rebottled me a 200mil bottle right there on the spot. was slightly concerned because i read its best to use UP grade PG and they only had BP grade so didnt want to take too much in case it was not good. got home and did a wee bit of googling and it seems they are all the same aka pharma grade. weirdly though wikipedia told me that once pharma grade PG comes into contact with air it sucks in moisture and starts on its merry way from pharma grade to food grade. lol, ok i said, no worries there, food is yummy


----------



## Riaz

denizenx said:


> yeah it's sometimes just more a case of pot luck that anything else. the one i went to had half a huge jug left and they rebottled me a 200mil bottle right there on the spot. was slightly concerned because i read its best to use UP grade PG and they only had BP grade so didnt want to take too much in case it was not good. got home and did a wee bit of googling and it seems they are all the same aka pharma grade. weirdly though wikipedia told me that once pharma grade PG comes into contact with air it sucks in moisture and starts on its merry way from pharma grade to food grade. lol, ok i said, no worries there, food is yummy



HAHA


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

BP is British Pharma grade. USP is US Pharma grade. Both are the same. I can get BP Glyserin anywhere here in Cape Town but cannot get BP Propylene Glycol. 
The BP Glyserin is VG and the BP Propylene Glycol is PG. I do my own mix so use the VG as my base due to the PG not available. So minimum TH.
Way to remember this is like so:

Vg = Vapour
Pg = Punch as in throat hit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

johnny the PG is almost always behind the pharmacy counter, you have to ask for it


----------



## CraftyZA

denizenx said:


> johnny the PG is almost always behind the pharmacy counter, you have to ask for it


And mostly they need to order. The dischem supply chain is fast. I ordered 1L, and only took 2 days.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Don't forget to thin the BP Glyserin by adding 15 - 20% distilled water. This will get it to the same viscosity as the PG.

I normally buy 30ml of 36mg nic plain juice and divide it into 3 x 30ml bottles. Then fill up with the Glyserin (or) a mix of vg/pg. As I vape menthol, I crush menthol crystals that are available at most pharmacies and chuck in 2.5ml of the powder in and shake.
This brings the cost down to around R42 per 30ml bottle from R120.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------

